# 5 seconds buzzer



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

moeyoussef82 said:


> Hi guys I'm looking for a 120v timer or rely for a factory launch buzzer. The buzzer got to buzz not more than 5-10 seconds
> It have 3 different launch times.


[/quote]

Look here...http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...&type=search&gclid=CN7Qs5O-q7MCFYKK4AodKFMAIQ


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

moeyoussef82 said:


> Hi guys I'm looking for a 120v timer or rely for a factory launch buzzer. The buzzer got to buzz not more than 5-10 seconds
> It have 3 different launch times.


[/quote]


WHAT???? :001_huh:

What are they launching ? 

Can you rely on them ?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

We don't help terrorists


----------



## moeyoussef82 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not terrorist


----------



## moeyoussef82 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm a us citizen just like 

Maybe more than you


----------



## moeyoussef82 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thx Harry


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> We don't help terrorists


Maybe he's the moques leaderget a rope?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

moeyoussef82 said:


> I'm not terrorist


Your not a packers fan are you?


----------



## moeyoussef82 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lions


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Likely overkill but you could check the pricing http://belltimers.com/et-1timer.htm


----------

